# Anyone has the scoop on the 2010 giant tcr advanced?



## gcamachopr (Aug 6, 2008)

Any changes for the 2010 or new colors,that you guys 
know?


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Sneak peak of 3 new models, only one road...a tt bike.

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/news/13397/


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

No scoop here. But I'd really like to know. I'm sure the TCR Advanced SL won't change frame specs, but I imaging there will be new colors and component specs. I really want to see the 2010 SL's and hopefully I won't like the paint jobs as much 09 so I can just buy the 09 at the LBS for a good price.


----------



## DaftPunk (Jul 1, 2009)

*Layback seat masts*

I heard from a retailer who I just bought a 2008 TCR Advanced ISP from through EBay that they will have a variety of seatmast caps with vaarying offset available for 2010.

He did not specifically state they would be backwards compatible with 2008, but implied it.


----------

